# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Secde suresi 26-27. Ayetler. Cennete ve cehenneme şimdiden giden var mı?

## halukgta

Bu makalemin konusu, şu anda cennet ve cehennem de insanlar var mı? YASİN suresi 26 ve 27. ayetlerde geçen sözleri nasıl anlamalıyız, konusu üzerine olacak. Önce bahse konu ayeti yazalım.

YASİN 2627: (Kavmi onu öldürdüğünde kendisine): CENNETE GİR! denildi. O da, Keşke kavmim, Rabbimin beni bağışladığını ve beni ikram edilenlerden kıldığını bilseydi! dedi. (Diyanet meali)

Eğer bu ayette geçen, CENNETE GİR sözünü, Kuran bütünlüğünde düşünmediğimiz takdirde, demek ki bazı insanları Allah, Kuran da bahsettiği hesap gününe sokmadan, cennetine gönderiyormuş diye anlayabiliriz. Ama Allah bir ayetinde apaçık verdiği bir hükmün tam tersini, bir başka ayetinde vermeyeceğine göre, bu ayette cennete gir sözünü, ne maksatla söylediğini doğru anlamalıyız. Aynı ayeti, bir başka mealin tercümesinden yazalım şimdide, konuyu daha doğru anlayabilmek için.

YASİN 2627: (En sonunda) ona SEN CENNETLİKSİN! denildi. Dedi ki: Ah, keşke kavmim bir bilseydi. (Mustafa İslamoğlu meali)

YASİN 2627: GİR CENNETE! DENİLECEK. Bu adam dedi ki: Âh, keşke kavmim, Rabbim'in beni affedip ikram edilenlerden kıldığını bir bilebilseydi! (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

YASİN 2627: [Ve] ona: CENNETE GİR[ECEKSİN]! DENİLDİĞİNDE Keşke dedi, kavmim bilseydi. (Muhammed Esed meali)

Bu tercümelerden de anladığımız gibi, ayette aslında cennete hemen alınacağı değil, CENNET İLE MÜJDELENDİĞİ ANLATILIYOR. Peki, ne zaman? Kuran ın diğer ayetlerinden de anlaşılacağı gibi, hesap günü herkes diriltilecek ve ondan sonra herkesin yaptıkları önüne getirildikten sonra, cennete ya da cehenneme gideceği belli olacak. ÜZERİNDE DÜŞÜNMEMİZ GEREKEN EN ÖNEMLİ KONU İSE, CENNETE YA DA CEHENNEME GİDECEĞİMİZ ZAMAN, DİRİLTİLMİŞ OLACAĞIZ. YANİ YALNIZ RUHUMUZ GİTMEYECEK. Onun içinde hiç kimse, tekrar diriliş günü olmadan, ne cennete nede cehenneme gidemeyeceğimiz çok açık anlaşılıyor. Bu konuda Kuran dan örnek verelim.

Mutaffifin 456: ONLAR, ÂLEMLERİN RABBİNİN HUZURUNDA DURACAKLARI, BÜYÜK GÜN İÇİN, TEKRAR DİRİLECEKLERİNE İNANMIYORLAR MI? (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Yasin suresi 26 ve 27. ayette bahsedilenlerin, bizlere neler anlattığını anlayabilmemiz için, bu ayetlerin öncesine bakmalıyız. Önceki ayetlerde, anlatılan bir kıssadan hisseyi, elçisinin ümmetine hatırlatmasını istiyor Allah ve özet olarak şunlar anlatılıyor. Bir topluma Allah elçiler gönderdiğini ve o elçileri nasıl inkâr ettikleri örneği veriliyor. O toplum içinden bir kişi çıkıyor ve ben onlara uydum, onlar Allah ın elçileri, sizlerde o elçilere uyun diyor. Tabi bu kişiyi dinlemedikleri anlaşılıyor. Allah da bu uyarıda bulunan ve elçilerine yardım eden kişi öldükten sonra, onu cennetlik olmakla müjdeliyor. İlginç olan bu kişi, keşke bunu kavmim bilseydi diyor. Belki o günkü kavmi bunu bilemedi ama Allah özellikle, böyle kullarının nasıl mükâfatlandırıldığını, bizlere özellikle bildiriyor.

Bu ayetlerde anlatılan, Allah ın elçilerine yardım eden ve zorluklarla karşılaşmış iman eden Müslümanların, Allah tarafından ödüllendirileceği anlatılıyor. Böylece zor durumdaki Müslümanlara, bu örnekle moral veriliyor, elçisine yardım teşvik ediliyor. Çünkü devamındaki ayette yani 28. ayette Allah, iman etmeyen bu zalimleri cezalandırmak için, gökyüzünden bir ordu indirip cezalandırmadık, bunu da yapacak değiliz diyor. Bunu özellikle söylüyor, çünkü Kuran cezalandırmak istediği toplumları, güçlü bir ses ve sarsıntıyla yerle bir ettiği örneklerini veriyordu bizlere. Bu ayette bizlere özellikle anlatılmak istenen, ALLAH IN DOĞRU YOLUNDA, AZİMLE YÜRÜYEN KULLARIM, ASLA KORKMASIN, ONLARI CENNETLE MÜJDELİYORUM DİYOR ALLAH.

Kuran da bazı konular anlatılırken, gerçekleşmediği halde, sanki o gerçekleşmiş gibi anlatılır. Secde suresinde de aynı anlatım şekli var ve diyor ki Allah, sanki diriltilmiş, hesap görülmüş ve yaptıklarından dolayı insanlara örnek gösterildikten sonra, haydi cennete gir deniyor. Ali İmran 142143 ayetler bunun kanıtıdır. Buna benzer birçok örnek görebiliriz Kuran da. Bakın Allah ne diyor.

Zümer 68: VE SÛRA ÜFLENMİŞTİR. Göklerde kim var, yerde kim varsa çarpılıp yıkılmıştır. Ancak Allah'ın dilediği müstesna. Sonra ona bir daha üflenmiştir. Bu defa da hep onlar kalkmışlar bakıyorlardır. (Elmalı meali)

Bakın kıyamet, o çetin gün sanki gelmiş gibi Allah, SÛRA ÜFLENMİŞTİR DİYOR. Bu ayeti tercüme ederken, hiç kimse sûra nın üflendiğini anlamamış, gelecekte bunun vaat edildiğini anlamış, bunu iddia edende olmamış. Onun içinde, bazı tercümelerde. Ve sura üflenecek. O gün sura üfürülür. Diye tercüme edilmiş. Yani bu ayette Allah, sanki kıyamet borusu üflenmiş gibi söylendiği halde, aslında bu olay ileride mutlaka olacaktır anlamında söyleniyor. Secde suresinde de CENNETE GİR emri, senin günahlarını bağışladık, cennetimize daha sonra alacağız hükmünün verildiğini anlamalıyız. Bakın o çetin gün geldiğinde, insanların birbirine neler söyleyeceğinin örneğini Allah, şimdiden bizlere bildiriyor.

Araf 50: Cehennem ehli, cennet ehline, SUYUNUZDAN VEYA ALLAH'IN SİZE VERDİĞİ RIZIKTAN BİRAZ DA BİZE VERİNİZ! diye seslenirler. Onlar da, Allah bunları kâfirlere haram kılmıştır derler. (Bayraktar Bayraklı )

Şimdide hesabın görüleceği o çetin gün konusunda, Allah bakın neler söylüyor bizlere. Acaba bu hesap gününe, bazı kişiler katılmayacak mı? Yani daha önceden cennete ya da cehenneme giden var mı? 

Duhan 40: ŞÜPHESİZ, HÜKÜM GÜNÜ, HEPSİNİN BİR ARADA BULUŞACAĞI ZAMANDIR. (Diyanet meali)

Tegabun 9: TOPLANMA VAKTİ İÇİN ALLAH'IN SİZİ TOPLAYACAĞI GÜNÜ DÜŞÜN. O gün aldanışın ortaya çıkacağı gündür. Kim Allah'a inanır ve salih amel işlerse, Allah onun kötülüklerini örter ve onu içinden ırmaklar akan, ebedî kalacakları cennetlere sokar. İşte bu büyük başarıdır. (Diyanet meali)

Maide 119: Allah buyurdu ki: "BU, SADIKLARA DOĞRULUKLARININ FAYDA SAĞLADIĞI GÜNDÜR. Onlar için altlarından ırmaklar akan, içinde ebedî kalacakları cennetler vardır". Allah onlardan razı olmuş, onlar da O'ndan razı olmuşlardır. İşte büyük kurtuluş budur. (Elmalı meali)

Ali İmran 142143: YOKSA ALLAH, İÇİNİZDEN CİHAD EDENLERİ BELLİ ETMEDEN, SABREDENLERİ ORTAYA ÇIKARMADAN, CENNETE GİRECEĞİNİZİ Mİ SANDINIZ? Andolsun ki siz ölümle yüz yüze gelmeden önce, onu temenni ederdiniz. İşte şimdi onu kendi gözlerinizle görmektesiniz. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Casiye 28: O gün bütün insanları diz çökmüş görürsün. HERKES KENDİ KİTABINA ÇAĞRILIR. Onlara şöyle denir: Bugün yaptıklarınızın karşılığını göreceksiniz. (Bayraktar Bayraklı )

Kıyame 22232425: YÜZLER VARDIR O GÜN, PARILTILI, RABBİNDEN BEKLENTİ İÇİNDEDİR ve yüzler vardır o gün, asıktır. Bel kemiklerini kıran bir felâkete uğrayacağını anlar. (Bayraktar Bayraklı)

Araf 8: O GÜN, İYİ VE KÖTÜYÜ AYIRAN ÖLÇÜ HAKTIR. Artık kimin ölçülüp tartılacak şeyleri ağır basarsa, kurtuluşa erenler onlar olacaktır. (Yaşar Nuri meali)

Sanırım bu ayetlerden sonra, hiç birimiz bazı iman edenler ölünce hemen cennete gidecek, ya da kâfirler cehenneme gidecek diyemeyiz. Bazı kişilerde cennetin ve cehennemin hazır olmadığını, o gün hazırlanacağını iddia edenler vardır. Bunun tartışmasını yapmak, bizlere düşmez. Bizler kendi işimize bakmalıyız. Kendi imtihanımıza hazırlanmalıyız. Bu konuda Allah çok fazla detaylı bilgi vermemiştir.

Allah açıkça Duhan 40. ayetinde, HÜKÜM GÜNÜ HERKESİN, ORADA BULUNACAĞI ZAMANDIR diyorsa, bunun tersini nasıl düşünürüz? Hesap günü aldanışın ve mükâfatın ortaya çıkacağı gündür diyen Rabbimize kulak verelim, batıl ve rivayet bilgilere değil. Ali İmran 142 ve 143.ayetlerinde; YOKSA ALLAH, İÇİNİZDEN CİHAD EDENLERİ BELLİ ETMEDEN, SABREDENLERİ ORTAYA ÇIKARMADAN, CENNETE GİRECEĞİNİZİ Mİ SANDINIZ dediği halde, hesabın görüleceği o günden önce, nasıl olurda bazı kişilerin cennete gideceğini, ayete ilave etmeye çalışırız? Allah o çetin gün, HERKES KENDİ KİTABINA ÇAĞRILIR DİYOR, ama bizler bu ve benzeri ayetleri ne yazık ki görmezden gelebiliyoruz. Allah o gün için çok net hükmünü vermiş ve istisnasız herkesin katılacağını söyleyerek, bakın ne demişti tekrar hatırlayalım. O GÜN, İYİ VE KÖTÜYÜ AYIRAN ÖLÇÜ HAKTIR

Tüm bu ayetlere iman ettiğimizi söylüyorsak, lütfen hesabın görüleceği o çetin gün, hiçbir istisna olmadan, herkesin önce diriltileceğine, daha sonrada tek tek yaptıklarımızın önümüze geleceğini bilelim. Daha sonra incir çekirdeği, hardal tanesi kadar yapılanlar, hassas terazilerle ölçülüp, cenneti hak eden cennete, cehennemi hak edenin de cehenneme gideceğini, lütfen unutmayalım. Bunlar Allah ın Kuran da bizler için verdiği hükümleridir. Bu konuda farklı anlatılan hurafelere de, lütfen inanmayalım.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

